# cognitive functions tests results



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Keys2cognition: 
Se: 54.6 
Fi: 38.4 
Fe: 32.7 
Ti: 31.1 
Ni: 27.7 
Te: 23.6 
Ne: 20.9 
Si: 10.6 
Se>Fi>Fe>Ti>Ni>Te>Ne>Si 

Jungian Personality Quiz: 
Se: 13.17 
Ne: 12.85 
Fe: 9.14 
Fi: 7.31 
Ti: 3.99 
Te: 1.16 
Ni: -0.13 
Si: -2.17 
Se>Ne>Fe>Fi>Ti>Te>Ni>Si 

Similarminds: 
Se: 100% 
Ne: 80% 
Fe: 70% 
Fi: 50% 
Ni: 45% 
Ti: 35% 
Te: 25% 
Si: 5% 
Se>Ne>Fe>Fi>Ni>Ti>Te>Si


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

What type would you say I could be?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

& I figured out the 3 together would look something like- 
Se>Fe>Fi>Ne>Ti>Ni,Te>Si


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

ESFx or ESTx, I really don't know why and don't have any support but I'm assuming you are a P so ESFP or ESTP, one letter that can make you distracted by anything colourful or make you easily jump off buildings without getting hurt, pray for the second option girl!


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Tests are notoriously unreliable as indicators of type, but on the basis of your results, you're clearly extraverted (extraverted functions higher than introverted ones in general). Highest always being Se would suggest a sensing preference. Both F functions always ahead of both T functions would suggest a feeling preference. Cognitive functions tests give no indication of J/P except in the role of a functions pointer, so that's the one I'm most hesitant to assign, but Se dominance - which seems likely based on your results - would suggest a perceiving preference. So my guess would be ESFP.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

StunnedFox said:


> Tests are notoriously unreliable as indicators of type, but on the basis of your results, you're clearly extraverted (extraverted functions higher than introverted ones in general). Highest always being Se would suggest a sensing preference. Both F functions always ahead of both T functions would suggest a feeling preference. Cognitive functions tests give no indication of J/P except in the role of a functions pointer, so that's the one I'm most hesitant to assign, but Se dominance - which seems likely based on your results - would suggest a perceiving preference. So my guess would be ESFP.


I'm not a functions person, as you know, but I think typical Si items (for example) on cognitive function tests are set up to basically match SJs (whether ESJ or ISJ) and typical Se items are set up to basically match SPs (whether ESP or ISP). To the extent that that's correct, I suspect it makes more sense to interpret Se > Si as a P indicator rather than an E indicator.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

ESFP, with ENFP also possible.


----------



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

Every test is saying saying you're an esfp


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

How do you come out on the official "Step I" MBTI?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

http://typeindicator.appspot.com/vi...110101100011111100011101110010100111000100110


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

reckful said:


> How do you come out on the official "Step I" MBTI?


This says I'm an ESTP, but the T is only slight. I linked my results in my post above.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

^ I saw that, and I'm planning to look at some of your other posts and do some further pondering. I suspect you're an ES_P, and that you may be a T, or at least less of an F than your scores on those cognitive function tests seem to indicate. "Ti" descriptions have a tendency to sound too intellectual/nerdy to make them a very good fit for a typical ES (assuming that's what you are).

But I'm not saying I really have a T lean at this point. Again, I plan to look at your other posts and see what I think after that.

In the meantime, and in case they're useful to you, you can find roundups of online profiles for the 16 types in the last spoiler in this post.

When you ignore test results and just look at typical profiles, are there one or two types that really seem like the "best fit" for you?


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

I've read enough of your posts to know that...



PrincessK said:


> Patience is not my strong point.


... so I'm checking in to let you know I haven't forgotten you. :tongue:

And while you wait...

1. Back when you switched majors to psychology, if someone had asked you why you were switching to psychology, what would you have said? Were there one or two possible psychology-related careers that seemed particularly attractive to you at the time? To the extent that the switch to Early Childhood Education was at least partly driven by a realization that psychology wasn't for you, how would you describe that realization?

2. What appeals to you about Early Childhood Education? Are there one or two possible careers that you particularly have in mind?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

I switched to Psychology first, because I realized the work I'd have to do for International Studies would have been wayyy too much, especially considering that I'd have to take a foreign language. Therefore, the work load just seemed like a killer. The reason I choose psychology, though, was because it was something that over the past year at least before the switch had become something that I searched up a lot on during my free time. I wanted to learn more about disorders, from knowing some people with anxiety, depression, etc., & started read up on more & more things from there. I also got really into dream analysis. I planned on being a Child Psychologist & wanted to specialize in abnormal psych. 
I decided to change to Early Childhood Education from my grandma's advice. I just didn't know if psych was my calling, & even though some of the more lecture classes were really interesting, the psych papers in some of the classes are enough to make your head spin. My grandma agrees that I'd be good with kids, so she told me to take something that would allow me to work at a daycare. That's how I came up with my major now. If I do end up teaching, I want to teach either preschool, kindergarten, or 1st grade. I think it would be fun to be a big kid & get do do projects & play with paint & all that fun stuff.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

reckful said:


> I've read enough of your posts to know that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask what type you're leaning towards at the moment?


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

^ Well, I'll tell you that the most common reason, in my experience, for people having trouble with their type (including doing multiple type-me threads) is being close to the middle on one or more of the dimensions, and I think that's pretty common, and I think that may be the main explanation in your case. And I think it's possible you're not that far from the borderline on _both_ S/N and T/F. I don't think you're an EntP, but I'm still open to EsfP, EstP and _maybe_ EnfP. And I also don't rule out the possibility that there may be some people who are close enough to the middle that they're arguably best categorized by using an "x."

But I'm still midstream on your post review, so I'll be following up and may end up with more of a lean on either S/N or T/F.

This post — which I already linked you to for the profile roundups — includes an "introduction to S and N" (with quotes from Myers and Keirsey). I'd be curious to know whether, when you read the stuff in that introduction, you feel pretty firmly S or more torn between S and N.

Also, if you're interested, you can find quite a lot of input from me on T/F in the spoilers in this post — and if you read it, I'd be interested to hear any strong reactions you might have in terms of feeling like you relate more to the T or F side of any of my descriptions.

Finally, I think one of the best ways for a type-me subject to give prospective typers information to work with is to read through some profiles of the likeliest two or three types and post about anything in any of them that prompts a particularly strong "that's me" or "that's _not_ me" reaction — and again, if you're interested, you can find profile roundups for all the types in that first linked post.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

A couple of quick follow-up notes on S/N.

I have an ENFP friend who's strongly E, and she tests as an almost-S, but I think that really understates the strength of her N preference. I'd say she's less N than me, but she's definitely more head-in-the-clouds than down-to-earth or practical. But she's nothing like a "born student" type. She's generally only interested in ideas that she can _put to use_ — trying to change/improve the world (including her clients or herself). And I think S/N questions on MBTI tests — or Se/Si/Ne/Ni items if it's a cognitive functions test — have a tendency to be set up so that some of the N (or Ne/Ni) items aren't that likely to appeal to people who aren't interested in theories/ideas _for their own sake_ (which is more typically true of INs than ENs).

Second note: The extraverted types most likely to be all-American, culturally mainstream "material girls" are the ESFs. (Who's the main audience for, e.g., _People_ magazine? SF women, methinks.) ENFPs are more likely (although not as likely as INFPs) to think of themselves in more subcultural/indie/non-mainstream terms, and pride themselves more on their independent ideas and attitudes, and somewhat look down their noses at the "superficiality" (or whatever) of the more mainstream "material girls." If you treat that as a kind of spectrum, would you say you feel like you're basically in the middle, or more one side than the other? When you look at lists of the _most popular_ songs, movies, TV shows, etc., do they typically include a lot of stuff you like, or do they more often make you roll your eyes and confirm your attitude that the most popular stuff isn't usually the good stuff?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Answering back while simultaneously making Christmas cookies.lol I like a lot of the pop radio stuff. I'm actually pretty big into pop culture. I could live on watching E! A lot of shows I watch are 90s shows like Friends, Full House, Freah Prince, etc. but I also watch stuff like Degrassi, Supernatural, Pretty Little Liars, SVU, etc. Not sure what the biggest shows are right now though? My now roommate at school is an ENFP & we watch a lot of the same stuff. She's the one that got me watching Law & Order SVU & Supernatural cuz I only used to mostly watch comedies. I noticed I know lots of celebrity facts that no one else knows.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Esfp.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

My music taste is still all over the place, though, cuz I'll listen to any kind of music. The only thing I'm not too big on is country music. I also like some anime shows thanks to my brother. & I loved comics cuz of my dad when I was young.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

reckful said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong, and I'm not saying you're right, but what makes you so sure?


the constant posting of irrelevant information. some of the things she says don't seem... real, in that they don't seem sincere. i feel like she's just fucking around and posting the first ridiculous thing that comes to mind at any given moment. it has nothing to do with her struggling to find out her type because y'know, i've been there, done that. it's just... the lack of sincerity. i don't know how to pinpoint what exactly about her gives me these vibes, but it's there. i could be wrong, i acknowledge that, but the more often i see her pop up, the more convinced i am she's a fraud. don't get me wrong - i have no problem with trolling or trolls, it's just weird for me to see everyone take her so seriously when she clearly isn't

this thread in particular

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...s-hold-fi-values-but-arive-differently-4.html

this, too:



PrincessK said:


> Why do you say that? Cuz I'm not. Do I come off as fake to you or something? Why would I spend so much of my day on here if I just wanted to mess with people?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> reckful said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying you're wrong, and I'm not saying you're right, but what makes you so sure?
> ...


I'm posting random stuff cuz I'm trying to tell the most about me to get my type figured out.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Modal Soul said:


> the constant posting of irrelevant information. some of the things she says don't seem... real, in that they don't seem sincere.


Well, I'll admit I'm far from the most suspicious guy on the block (and I've been accused of falling for trolls before) — and I could be wrong here — but FWIW, I've read all her type-me (and type-me-ish) threads, and nothing's led me to think she's not being sincere.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

@PrincessK which type me thread of yours is the most you? the most 'raw'? may as well try to type you while i'm here, even i'm still not buying it



reckful said:


> Well, I'll admit I'm far from the most suspicious guy on the block (and I've been accused of falling for trolls before) — and I could be wrong here — but FWIW, I've read all her type-me (and type-me-ish) threads, and nothing's led me to think she's not being sincere.


and i've been accused of being too suspicious/skeptical so there's that

i just came across this, and i mean?

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...d-my-favorite-tv-characters.html#post12742154

it... just... i don't know


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> @PrincessK which type me thread of yours is the most you? the most 'raw'? may as well try to type you while i'm here, even i'm still not buying it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what, don't bother. I do have one question, however. Is their a way I can delete my account?


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

PrincessK said:


> You know what, don't bother. I do have one question, however. Is their a way I can delete my account?


Don't do anything irrevocable on a Friday night. That's what my Aunt Trudy always used to say.

And in any case, no, I don't think you can "delete your account." You can stop posting, but the posts you've made are here to stay.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> @PrincessK which type me thread of yours is the most you? the most 'raw'? may as well try to type you while i'm here, even i'm still not buying it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


& there's a type people by their 5 favorite characters thread, so why not make a thread like that? I got more than 5 favorite characters. I just watch a lot of kid type shows, so I guess no one knows most of the characters. Sorry.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

reckful said:


> PrincessK said:
> 
> 
> > You know what, don't bother. I do have one question, however. Is their a way I can delete my account?
> ...


Nope, my Fridays when I'm home are boring. If I was at college right now I'd probably be drunk cuz me & my friends drink every weekend. Sometimes even during the week, if I'm being honest.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Ugh, maybe if I could type without making so many mistakes I wouldn't look so dumb. I swear I have to go back & fix every post. I think I'm on here & post so much cuz I'm lonely guys.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Modal Soul said:


> @PrincessK which type me thread of yours is the most you? the most 'raw'? may as well try to type you while i'm here, even i'm still not buying it


Here are three:

Type me, peeps (PerC questionnaire)
Type me (she made her own questionnaire cuz she's cool like that)
Type me (based on personal stories)

And if she ends up sounding real to you, I think you should come back with your cynical INTP cap in your hand and tell her you changed your mind. :tongue:


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

reckful said:


> Modal Soul said:
> 
> 
> > @PrincessK which type me thread of yours is the most you? the most 'raw'? may as well try to type you while i'm here, even i'm still not buying it
> ...


Think she'll actually read through them? Thank you for all your help by the way. Hope I haven't inconvenienced you.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

reckful said:


> Here are three:
> 
> Type me, peeps (PerC questionnaire)
> Type me (she made her own questionnaire cuz she's cool like that)
> ...


you'll see, you'll all see

you'll be running over to me like "oh modal soul! you were right! we've caught the troll! we caught it just in time! thank you _so_ much for your help!" and then i'll have a crowd of people surrounding me cheering me on as i wave my hand like the classy lil troll-catcher i am

it takes a troll to catch a troll


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> reckful said:
> 
> 
> > Here are three:
> ...


You're this fucking mean & admit you're a troll? I don't think it's me they have to worry about.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

PrincessK said:


> You're this fucking mean & admit you're a troll? I don't think it's me they have to worry about.


if you think me simply accusing you of being a successful troll is me being mean then i don't even know what to say to you. if i were you, i'd be flattered


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> reckful said:
> 
> 
> > Here are three:
> ...


What don't you believe about me? Honestly you believe I've made up everything I've said on here? I'll link my Facebook if you want to see who I truly am.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

PrincessK said:


> What don't you believe about me? Honestly you believe I've made up everything I've said on here? I'll link my Facebook if you want to see who I truly am.


do *not *link your facebook on a public forum


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> PrincessK said:
> 
> 
> > What don't you believe about me? Honestly you believe I've made up everything I've said on here? I'll link my Facebook if you want to see who I truly am.
> ...


Why should you tell me what to do? You think I'm lying anyway. Here it is https://m.facebook.com/?hrc=1&_rdr Mind checking it out so I know the link worked? People post videos & pics of themselves on here anyways, what's the difference?


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

PrincessK said:


> Why should you tell me what to do? You think I'm lying anyway. Here it is https://m.facebook.com/?hrc=1&_rdr Mind checking it out so I know the link worked? People post videos & pics of themselves on here anyways, what's the difference?


do what you want, just know that doing that is reckless. be a little more reckful, especially on the interwebs

luckily for you that link doesn't work so thank the universe for that

jesus christ i could be a 40 year old pedophile for all you know


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

The link when I followed it goes to my fed, so idk if it works. Lemme know.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

PrincessK said:


> The link when I followed it goes to my fed, so idk if it works. Lemme know.


yous'a troll


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

PrincessK said:


> I think I'm on here & post so much cuz I'm lonely guys.


"_All of humanity's problems stem from man's inability to sit quietly in a room alone._"

― Blaise Pascal, _Pensées_​


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> PrincessK said:
> 
> 
> > The link when I followed it goes to my fed, so idk if it works. Lemme know.
> ...


I think it didn't work cuz I was logged in. Try this https://www.facebook.com/public/Kelly-Zadell


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

reckful said:


> PrincessK said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm on here & post so much cuz I'm lonely guys.
> ...


Nice quote. Describes me well.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

PrincessK said:


> Modal Soul said:
> 
> 
> > PrincessK said:
> ...


Did it work?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

PrincessK said:


> PrincessK said:
> 
> 
> > Modal Soul said:
> ...


Aww sad cuz you're wrong & it does?


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

PrincessK said:


> Aww sad cuz you're wrong & it does?


not at all. i just can't believe someone would do something so stupid. jesus


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> PrincessK said:
> 
> 
> > Aww sad cuz you're wrong & it does?
> ...


That's me, stupid. So you believe I'm not trolling? Thank you by the way for keeping me up commenting til after 3 in the morning, made me cry, & now I'm shaking from a panic attack.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> PrincessK said:
> 
> 
> > Aww sad cuz you're wrong & it does?
> ...


Maybe my type is CRAZY


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

PrincessK said:


> That's me, stupid. So you believe I'm not trolling? Thank you by the way for keeping me up commenting til after 3 in the morning, made me cry, & now I'm shaking from a panic attack.


really, this is all stuff you did of your own will. i didn't make you do anything

it is baffling to me how someone can take being called a troll to heart. of all the things you could take to heart...

but no, i still think you're trolling


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> PrincessK said:
> 
> 
> > That's me, stupid. So you believe I'm not trolling? Thank you by the way for keeping me up commenting til after 3 in the morning, made me cry, & now I'm shaking from a panic attack.
> ...


Look at my fav quotes on my FB then, they're the same as the ones I posted in a thread on here.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

i don't know what that's supposed to prove

why do you care so much?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> i don't know what that's supposed to prove
> 
> why do you care so much?


Cuz I care to prove I'm not lying. If you even for a second believed me then, what would you type me as?


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

PrincessK said:


> Cuz I care to prove I'm not lying. If you even for a second believed me then, what would you type me as?


it actually infuriates me how charismatic you are

first guess would be TROLL. second would have to be ESFP


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

@PrincessK —

If she made you cry, I think you're ascribing a maliciousness (meanness) to Modal Soul's posts that wasn't intended. Keep in mind that she thought you were having fun with us, and that she admitted she's sometimes a troll herself.

I think she's wrong about your being a troll, but that kind of factual error (if that's what it is) is a lot different from a mean-spirited attack. I hope you can get to sleep shortly.



Modal Soul said:


> not at all. i just can't believe someone would do something so stupid. jesus


It's not that uncommon for people to be non-anonymous on these kinds of forums. It's mostly just a matter of whether she wants this forum to be a secret from people she knows in RL (and _vice versa_) or whether she's fine with, in effect, her PerC posts being part of her identifiable public presence on the internet.

I like maintaining that wall, but other people are happy to have their forum participation be as open to people who know them in RL as their blogs and DeviantArt pages and whatever.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> PrincessK said:
> 
> 
> > Cuz I care to prove I'm not lying. If you even for a second believed me then, what would you type me as?
> ...


If I'm not, you agree I'm really weird?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

reckful said:


> @PrincessK ?
> 
> If she made you cry, I think you're ascribing a maliciousness (meanness) to Modal Soul's posts that wasn't intended. Keep in mind that she thought you were having fun with us, and that she admitted she's sometimes a troll herself.
> 
> ...


I'd prefer the word bully, but to each their own.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

I doubt anyone I know in real life is on here anyway.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

It's not late for you guys?


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

It's only 12:48 AM here, but I'm going to bed, because I'm a sensible INTJ.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

you'll be my only no need to worry

baby are you down down down down down?


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

You know, to be perfectly honest, if I'd chosen LilMissSunshine as a username, I might have wanted to start over, too.

That link works fine. No need to repost anything.

And PLEASE NOTE: This post is for Sunday (and I don't mean the wee hours), so (1) go to bed, for pity's sake, and (2) save the rest of this post for daytime.

============================================

OK, it's time to take off your shoes — as if they're not already, right? — because it's Big Five time!

But before I give you two (the second one's short) Big Five test links, let me tell you what Isabel Myers had to say about what your frame of mind should be when you take a personality test:



MBTI Manual said:


> Some people have trouble finding the correct frame of mind for answering the MBTI. When reporting the results to some people, they say they reported their "work self," "school self," "ideal self," or some other self they now consider atypical. The frame of reference desired in respondents is what has been termed the "shoes-off self." The "shoes-off self" fosters an attitude in which one functions naturally, smoothly, and effortlessly, and in which one is not going "against one's grain." The function of the MBTI is to provide the first step toward understanding one's natural preferences.


There's a well-established fifth temperament dimension that isn't included in the Myers-Briggs typology and is often referred to as "neuroticism" (although it isn't a psychological disorder). The Big Five/SLOAN typology labels it Emotional Stability and refers to the two poles as Calm and Limbic. Being Limbic on that dimension tends to be associated with, among other things, anxiety/worry-proneness; emotional sensitivity/volatility; proneness to annoyance/irritation; self-consciousness; and (sometimes) depression. I'm Limbic, and it makes me less of a cucumber than some of my fellow INTJs. And it can sometimes muddy the waters for somebody trying to figure out their T/F preference.

You're maybe a weird mix, in terms of considering yourself very laid-back, on the one hand, and having some anxiety issues, on the other, but we might as well see how you come out on the Neuroticism dimension. And the respectable consensus is that the other four Big Five factors are really tapping into the same underlying personality dimensions as the MBTI, so a Big Five test also gives you a kind of "second opinion" on your MBTI type.

The Big Five test I've most often pointed people to is this similarminds Big Five/SLOAN test, and I've put some more information about the Big Five and that similarminds test in the spoiler.


* *




Here's a table that shows which Big Five dimension essentially corresponds to which MBTI dimension:


*SLOAN dimension**SLOAN poles**corresponding MBTI poles*ExtroversionReserved vs. SocialI vs. EEmotional StabilityLimbic vs. Calmn/aOrderlinessUnstructured vs. OrganizedP vs. JAccommodationEgocentric vs. AccommodatingT vs. FInquisitivenessNon-Curious vs. InquisitiveS vs. N

I kind of like the linked Big Five test both because I think it does an OK typing job and also because, unlike the official MBTI and many of the online type tests, it's not "forced choice." It gives you five choices for each question — an "in the middle" choice as well as mild or strong in each direction. For that reason, it's reasonable to expect the SLOAN percentage scores to have something to say about the _strength_ of your preferences. With a forced choice test, that's not really true. Somebody with, say, a mild S preference could easily take a forced choice test and, assuming they knew themselves well and interpreted the questions properly, end up choosing the S response for almost all (or all) of the questions, with the result being a very high S score. (That said, I think scores that are close to the middle on forced choice tests tend to be _some_ indication that your preference on that dimension — in whichever direction — is probably on the mild side.)

BUT NOTE: Although I kind of like the similarminds SLOAN _test_, I _don't_ think much of the corresponding personality type descriptions at the similarminds site, for a number of reasons, one of which is: Most MBTI sources reflect the perspective that it isn't better to have one preference rather than its opposite on any of the four MBTI dimensions. The descriptions at the similarminds site, on the other hand — somewhat consistent with Big Five sources generally — definitely favor Accommodating over Egocentric (F over T) and Organized over Unstructured (J over P). And if you're Limbic (even mildly), that earns you a negative-adjective bonanza. So I recommend using the similarminds test as a sort of double-check/quantifier for the MBTI dimensions, but I think the personality descriptions in a typical MBTI source are better.



And here's a link to the Big Five Inventory, which is both (1) one of the most academically well-regarded Big Five tests and (2) only 44 questions!

So if you don't mind, Sunshine Princess, I'd be curious to see your results — _including the percentage scores_ — on both of those Big Five tests. But there's _no rush_, because I'm not going to be doing any follow-up before tomorrow in any case.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

reckful said:


> You know, to be perfectly honest, if I'd chosen LilMissSunshine as a username, I might have wanted to start over, too.
> 
> That link works fine. No need to repost anything.
> 
> ...


okay i did it upon your request

Extroversion||||||||||||46%
Orderliness||||||28%
Emotional Stability||||||28%
Accommodation||||||||||||||54%
Inquisitiveness||||||||||||42%


*Extroversion* results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being assertive and social and being withdrawn and solitary.
*Orderliness* results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.
*Emotional Stability* results were low which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.
*Accommodation* results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests.
*Inquisitiveness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly small minded, traditional, and conventional at the expense of intellectual curiousity, possibility, and progress.

Your *Global5/SLOAN type is RLUAN
Your Primary type is Limbic

*ISFP eh


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

^ You generally come out N on MBTI tests, right? If there was an omniscient god and She was going to be on the phone with us tomorrow and tell us your type and, while we waited, you had to bet an amount that it would be painful for you to lose, would you really bet on S?

Be _honest_.

Also: That second Big Five test is pretty short. Just sayin'.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

reckful said:


> ^ You generally come out N on MBTI tests, right? If there was an omniscient god and She was going to be on the phone with us tomorrow and tell us your type and, while we waited, you had to bet an amount that it would be painful for you to lose, would you really bet on S?
> 
> Be _honest_.
> 
> Also: That second Big Five test is pretty short. Just sayin'.


yeah, i do! i reckon most people do, though

hmm i can't tell if you want me to say N or S, but regardless of what you are expecting me to say, i'd bet on S. if, to keep things interesting, this omniscient god asked for your input on top of mine, what would you say?

oh, is that the one i took? i've taken this (or variations of this) a few times and i usually come out with a strong preference for (or a high percentage in*) inquisitiveness, which most strongly correlates with the INFP type. i've gotten ENFP a few times before, too


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Most likely ESFP but possibly ESTP. You should ask yourself what type you think you are. That will most likely be your type.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Extroversion	||||||||||||||||	62%
Orderliness	||||||||||	32%
Emotional Stability	||||||||||||	46%
Accommodation	||||||||||||||	54%
Inquisitiveness	||||||||||	40%

The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:

Extroversion results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

Emotional Stability results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being calm and resilient and being anxious and reactive.

Accommodation results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests.

Inquisitiveness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly small minded, traditional, and conventional at the expense of intellectual curiousity, possibility, and progress.

Your Global5/SLOAN type is SLUAN
Your Primary type is Unstructured
(the hyperlinks above contain more thorough descriptions including preferred/dispreferred careers)



Feel free to write your own self description (strengths and weaknesses) in the comment form below.

Global 5: sloan SLUAN; sloan+ sl|U|an; primary Unstructured; S(62%)L(54%)U(68%)A(54%)N(60%)

To place your results on your own site use the following code:


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

http://www.outofservice.com/bigfive/results/?oR=0.75&cR=0.472&eR=0.688&aR=0.639&nR=0.594&y=1990&g=f


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

reckful said:


> You know, to be perfectly honest, if I'd chosen LilMissSunshine as a username, I might have wanted to start over, too.
> 
> That link works fine. No need to repost anything.
> 
> ...


Sunshine Princess, I like that  Did you happen to look through any of my old stuff? I'd like to know what impression you got if you did.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ESTP or ESFP would seem rather obvious. You seem to have your greatest difficulty determining whether you value thoughts or feelings more. Where do you fall on the following? Which do you prefer? 

A. You value what you feel about things and have some concerns for what other people may think about it.

B. You value what you think about things and have some concerns for what other people may feel about it.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Modal Soul said:


> yeah, i do! i reckon most people do, though
> 
> hmm i can't tell if you want me to say N or S, but regardless of what you are expecting me to say, i'd bet on S. if, to keep things interesting, this omniscient god asked for your input on top of mine, what would you say?


I'm not very familiar with your posts, but may do some further perusal in the next week or two.

No, "most people" don't come out MBTI N. In fact, that's the one dimension where the overall (male and female together) percentages aren't close to 50/50. Less than 30% of people come out N, according to official MBTI statistics. (See this post.)

There's a large N skew at personality-themed internet forums (see this post), and I assume that's at least partly responsible for the often-encountered forum canard that MBTI tests tend to skew people in the N direction.

If I had to bet at this point, I'd bet you're a Limbic (in Big Five terms) IN_P, and I don't have much of a T/F lean. Again, though, I may browse some of your forum posts and see where I come down after that.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

PrincessK said:


> Extroversion	||||||||||||||||	62%
> Orderliness	||||||||||	32%
> Emotional Stability	||||||||||||	46%
> Accommodation	||||||||||||||	54%
> ...


For ease of reference, here are your scores on the second test (the Big Five Inventory):



Big Five Inventory said:


> Openness to Experience/Intellect
> You typically don't seek out new experiences. (Your percentile: 59)


This is interesting in the sense that you're above the 50th percentile (in the direction of Openness) but are still described as basically _not_ open, which seems to imply that the people behind this test (at least) are in line with the MBTI's notion that there are significantly more S's than N's.

This score equates to a _mild_ S, as does your score on the first test.



Big Five Inventory said:


> Conscientiousness
> You tend to do things somewhat haphazardly. (Your percentile: 25)


That's a pretty definite P-equivalent score, which also matches the first test.



Big Five Inventory said:


> Extraversion
> You are relatively social and enjoy the company of others. (Your percentile: 70)


You came out E-equivalent on both tests. No surprise there.



Big Five Inventory said:


> Agreeableness
> You are neither extremely forgiving nor irritable. (Your percentile: 44)


Yes! Just about in-the-middle on the T/F-equivalent dimension on both tests. (Slightly T on this one and slightly F on the first one.)



Big Five Inventory said:


> Neuroticism
> You tend to become anxious or nervous. (Your percentile: 60)


And you came out mildly Limbic on both tests.

So this is all further confirmation of where I already was on your type: EsfP (or maybe EsxP). I continue to think your T/F is status is probably the biggest source of your type confusion. And again, _part_ of the confusion probably stems from the fact that you are indeed middlish on T/F, but at least part of the confusion may also stem from the fact that the T/F dimension itself — at least as manifested in some people — may be something of a multifaceted mess.

If you end up reading that long T/F post I linked you to and you have any significant reactions to anything in it, I'd be curious to hear. And likewise, I'd continue to be interested in hearing if there are particular aspects of typical ESFP or ESTP profiles that tend to sound like a particularly good or bad fit for you.



PrincessK said:


> Sunshine Princess, I like that  Did you happen to look through any of my old stuff? I'd like to know what impression you got if you did.


I haven't yet, but it's _on my list_.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

reckful said:


> I'm not very familiar with your posts, but may do some further perusal in the next week or two.
> 
> No, "most people" don't come out MBTI N. In fact, that's the one dimension where the overall (male and female together) percentages aren't close to 50/50. Less than 30% of people come out N, according to official MBTI statistics. (See this post.)
> 
> ...


okay sounds good!

no, you misunderstood what i said. or maybe i did a poor job wording it. most people are Ss (anyone who knows anything about mbti knows this, or _should_ know this) but, in direct contrast to that, most people score as Ns. most people i have gotten to take the test, at least. i've also seen quite a few people on this forum try to pass themselves off as Ns, despite the fact that all evidence points to S for them

hm interesting deduction


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Modal Soul said:


> most people are Ss (anyone who knows anything about mbti knows this, or _should_ know this) but, in direct contrast to that, most people score as Ns.


Buuut those MBTI stats are based on how people "score" on the official MBTI.

And I don't buy the idea that there's a big N skew in "online tests." I've been participating in type-me exercises for over five years now — including seeing lots of people's results on the _official_ MBTI — and it's rare, in my experience, for an MBTI forum member to come out N on HumanMetrics or one of the other unofficial online tests and come out S on the official MBTI. And again, if anybody thinks the official MBTI has an N skew, they're welcome to try to explain why less than 30% of people score as N's when they take it.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

reckful said:


> Buuut those MBTI stats are based on how people "score" on the official MBTI.
> 
> And I don't buy the idea that there's a big N skew in "online tests." I've been participating in type-me exercises for over five years now — including seeing lots of people's results on the _official_ MBTI — and it's rare, in my experience, for an MBTI forum member to come out N on HumanMetrics or one of the other unofficial online tests and come out S on the official MBTI. And again, if anybody thinks the official MBTI has an N skew, they're welcome to try to explain why less than 30% of people score as N's when they take it.


i wasn't referring to those stats. i didn't look at them (sorry). i was referring to what i myself have witnessed and what i deduced from what i've witnessed (so extrapolation essentially)

i have zero experience with the official MBTI. i don't think it has an N skew because i've never taken it, or known of anyone who has, so for me to say it does would be a bit ridiculous. well, the people on this forum aside, because i'm sure a decent amount here have taken the official test. i could be completely wrong. this is just what i've observed


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Modal Soul said:


> i have zero experience with the official MBTI.


See the handy link in this post.

Probably needless to say, I'd like to see your scores.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

reckful said:


> Buuut those MBTI stats are based on how people "score" on the official MBTI.
> 
> And I don't buy the idea that there's a big N skew in "online tests." I've been participating in type-me exercises for over five years now — including seeing lots of people's results on the _official_ MBTI — and it's rare, in my experience, for an MBTI forum member to come out N on HumanMetrics or one of the other unofficial online tests and come out S on the official MBTI. And again, if anybody thinks the official MBTI has an N skew, they're welcome to try to explain why less than 30% of people score as N's when they take it.


okay i like statistics so i'm going to check these out

alright so this:

The Myers & Briggs Foundation - How Frequent Is My Type

is what you were referring to, right?










but 8.1% for ENFP? is that right?

http://www.capt.org/products/examples/20025HO.pdf

how many of these are truly accurate, though? i mean after all this is a test based primarily on self-assessment

ugh i have so many questions and opinions but my fingers don't want to moooove. i feel like we could have had an illuminating conversation otherwise



reckful said:


> INFP is arguably the single most likely artist type, and ISFP is not a particularly likely artist type.


i agree with this


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

reckful said:


> See the handy link in this post.
> 
> Probably needless to say, I'd like to see your scores.


i literally just opened this in another tab five minutes ago

okay doing it


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Modal Soul said:


> how many of these are truly accurate, though? i mean after all this is a test based primarily on self-assessment


All of the items on the official MBTI got there by a process of elimination that started decades ago and has involved hundreds of tested items, with the survivors being items that have been found to cluster, to a substantial degree (based on thousands of tests and the psychometric standards applicable in the personality typology field) with the other items being scored for the same preference. I've noted before that I think it's not that uncommon for INFs (especially if the F preference is mild) to test as INT on the test (but not _vice versa_) but, aside from that issue, I think the official MBTI tends to do a pretty good job typing INs — with the understanding that scores that are close to the borderline shouldn't be taken as a very significant indication one way or the other.

If you're interested, you can read a lot more about the respectability of the MBTI in various departments in this long post.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Modal Soul said:


> okay i like statistics so i'm going to check these out
> 
> alright so this:
> 
> ...


Those stats are representative of the US population and were conducted based on a national sample.

The MBTI aims towards helping you to discover your Best-Fit Type as there is currently no known way to determine True Type. It helps you to reach this by self-assessment (based on learning the theory) and reported type (based on filling out the form).


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

LilMissSunshine said:


> I got expelled from 3 schools :wink:


Is this actually, honest-to-god, a _true fact_, or was your former self perhaps, um, _exaggerating_?

You may confess your sin without fear of serious punishment. :tongue:


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

^ I'd say those anecdotes don't change my overall F lean, although they boost your T points. That post, viewed in isolation, is more T-ish than your PerC posts as a whole, but maybe that's because (as you noted) it's a collection that's mostly made up of _adversarial_ incidents of one kind or other. And it's maybe worth noting that they're mostly incidents where you clashed with an _authority figure_, which shows that you continue to have that same pretty strong streak that kept you in hot water for much of your elementary school career — and again, I think that streak might be at least partly due to psychological issues/conditions that fall outside your MBTI type.

I'd say the two incidents involving (1) the dancer who was asking about you and (2) your "gaydar" curiosity sound like a T/F mix to me, with the insensitivity to the potential distress you might cause in the second incident (especially) getting you T points but your gossipy/meddly interest in the personal lives of people you barely know (similar to your interest in celebrity gossip) sounding more F-ish.

Buuut as a reminder, I previously linked you to a l-o-n-g post of mine with the theme of "T/F's a mess" — which talks about multiple possible complications that might be involved in T/F typing (in particular). For one thing, I don't think there's any question that male/female and T/F is something of a tangle. For another, it may well be that a fair number of people are in or close to the middle on T/F. And for another, both the "Step II" MBTI and the Big Five incorporate the idea that T/F (and its Big Five equivalent) may be made up of multiple "facets," and that somebody might be an F on, say, three of the facets and a T on the rest.

So again, if I assume, for type-you purposes, that it makes sense to think of T/F as a more neat, bi-polar dimension where, however many "facets" it may have, any given person is going to fall on the same position of the T/F spectrum with respect to all of them, and you ask me to position you on that spectrum based on your posts as a whole, I'd say where I am is that I still have a significant F lean — which is not to say that a T would shock me. And what would especially not shock me is if it turns out — after the soft science of personality types has progressed further — that there really isn't a tidy T/F spectrum where, if you're a "20% F," you're a 20% F on _all the T/F-related things_ (or even necessarily an F on all the T/F-related things).

Is part of what prompted your latest post that you're leaning more T at this point? As I've previously asked, when you look at typical ESFP and ESTP profiles (again, profile roundups are here if you're interested), would you say one type's profiles tend to fit you substantially better than the other's?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

reckful said:


> ^ I'd say those anecdotes don't change my overall F lean, although they boost your T points. That post, viewed in isolation, is more T-ish than your PerC posts as a whole, but maybe that's because (as you noted) it's a collection that's mostly made up of _adversarial_ incidents of one kind or other. And it's maybe worth noting that they're mostly incidents where you clashed with an _authority figure_, which shows that you continue to have that same pretty strong streak that kept you in hot water for much of your elementary school career — and again, I think that streak might be at least partly due to psychological issues/conditions that fall outside your MBTI type.
> 
> I'd say the two incidents involving (1) the dancer who was asking about you and (2) your "gaydar" curiosity sound like a T/F mix to me, with the insensitivity to the potential distress you might cause in the second incident (especially) getting you T points but your gossipy/meddly interest in the personal lives of people you barely know (similar to your interest in celebrity gossip) sounding more F-ish.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm leaning towards T at the moment. I read through some of it. I'll be sure to point out specifics soon. Here's the most interesting thing of all, when I first took the Myers Briggs test in school for class I tested as an INFJ, but after seening that I'm probably more of an extrovert, I decided on ENFJ. Well, obviously after much research on both of these types & the other NF types I came to the conclusion that I must be an SP type. In a way I guess ESxP types are good at reading people, right? I see what you mean btw about F-types being more drawn to jobs involving kids, but back when my major was international studies I did want to be a politician. One way that my ExFP friends are different than me is they seem more comfortable hugging & saying "I love you" than I am. I've had to actually make it a point too to tell people "thank you" which I probably over say now cuz when I was younger I had it pointed out to me that I never thank people cuz I assumed they knew how much I appreciate what they do for me. 
I'm quick on my feet. I worked backstage in a play & this girl was taking selfies with everyone in the cast & was trying to figure out what people she hadn't gotten a pic with yet. I had on my play shirt with all the cast members names on the back, so I told her to count the number of names & count the number of pics on her phone & then she'll know how many people she still needs. 
I value honesty too. When me & 2 friends were having a girls night & we were staying in my friend's bfs room who was out of town we got locked out, & she was freaking out, I told her that the RA guy working is nice & said "would it be so bad if you told the truth?" & was telling her to just be honest cuz our keys & food were in there, so I saw no other way.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

how does intj sound?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

reckful said:


> ^ I'd say those anecdotes don't change my overall F lean, although they boost your T points. That post, viewed in isolation, is more T-ish than your PerC posts as a whole, but maybe that's because (as you noted) it's a collection that's mostly made up of _adversarial_ incidents of one kind or other. And it's maybe worth noting that they're mostly incidents where you clashed with an _authority figure_, which shows that you continue to have that same pretty strong streak that kept you in hot water for much of your elementary school career — and again, I think that streak might be at least partly due to psychological issues/conditions that fall outside your MBTI type.
> 
> I'd say the two incidents involving (1) the dancer who was asking about you and (2) your "gaydar" curiosity sound like a T/F mix to me, with the insensitivity to the potential distress you might cause in the second incident (especially) getting you T points but your gossipy/meddly interest in the personal lives of people you barely know (similar to your interest in celebrity gossip) sounding more F-ish.
> 
> ...


I could be a feeler, though, too. One thing that my ISFJ grandpa thinks I'm crazy for is that I still have stuffed animals & talk to them like they're real. lol Swear he thinks I'm a 5 yr. old sometimes. I'm guessing no T person does this or...? I have a habit of giving human emotions to objects.


----------

